# 13 cm Ovarian Mass



## janlw75 (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you code the removal of 13 cm ovarian mass with removal of ovary and tube as CPT 58720 or can you use CPT 49205?


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 22, 2012)

58720


----------

